# Marble Lake Fishing..Quincy Michigan?



## Ma'kwa (Jul 16, 2008)

Heyas!! 

I am taking my family camping to Marble Springs Campground soon and I am wondering what kind of fishing can be found at Marble Lake.

Any information would be great. I have fished Randall Lake with my Dad 3 winters ago and I know that it is on a chain of lakes. 

Thanks !!


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

Marble Lk is also on a chain. It has a very nice sand bar for swimming on the North west side. Marble has good gill and bass fishing this time of year.


----------



## Bucks and Ducks (Jun 19, 2008)

You may want to leave the family at the campsite one of the days and beach the boat near the island. Great partying going on out there on the weekends. Never fished the lake so I cannot help.


----------



## Ma'kwa (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice =) 

Wife would have my hide tho.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

crappies ,gills ,rock bass ,large mouth bass .tiger muskie,carp .dog fish .perch


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Used to go up there every summer as a kid for a week. Plenty of bass and bluegills in there, along with crappies as well.

Fish early and late...it's like a damn racetrack out there during the day. There is a sunken island just south of the narrows. Good gill fishing to be had there, but if you can maintain boat control from all the PWC and ski boat wakes I'll be surprised. 

We used to fish the docks at night with black jitterbugs...caught a lot of bass.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALDATALIBRARY/PDF_MAPS/INLAND_LAKE_MAPS/BRANCH/MARBLE_LAKE.PDF


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

you could stay at one of campgrounds on Marble lake


----------

